# winter start as it should be



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

parked my car at work for 24 days

cleared it of snow, -13f unplugged, no fuel additives

5 glow cycles, and maybe 8 secs of cranking (i was getting nervous, lol) and sputter and fire.

ran it for 30 mins while transferring my stuff from my rig to my car.

8hrs later after sleeping, 1 glow cycle, insta fire.

-40f coming after the weekend


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

That’s pretty choice. I’m not sure I have as much confidence in mine. Some mornings it cranks long and it’s only mid 20’s....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the multiple glow cycle idea, hadn’t thought about that but seems like it might help ‘warm’ things up a bit better before 1st crank.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

joshpjost said:


> That’s pretty choice. I’m not sure I have as much confidence in mine. Some mornings it cranks long and it’s only mid 20’s....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im not a scientist or anything, but i think its fair to say its the fuel quality that causing you southern guys grief

ive started this car at -51f....longish crank but insta fire.

and driving semi across n. america, i only ever froze up / came close to freezing up because of american fuel, and i always tried to be empty getting back to canada to get the better winterized fuel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours gets pretty pissy once the ambient temps drop below 0. Our winter diesel gets anti-gel, but only so much - we've had it gel at -16F before.


----------

